# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Estudiar los Libros de Teoría. ¿Con Papel y Boli?

## lifegrinder

Esta pregunta va enfocada a los más expertos (aunque se agradecen los comentarios de todo el mundo por supuesto)  :Smile1: 

Cuando leeis un libro teorico como el de ascanio o los 5 puntos magicos de Tamariz, simplemente leis el libro o tomais notas aparte?
Yo noto que apuntar en una hoja algunos conceptos me ayuda, pero me gustaria saber si vosotros seguis este metodo tambien.

Un saludo!!

----------


## b12jose

¿Cuando estudiabas física en el instituto anotabas bien en el libro bien en una libreta aparte? Cambia la física por cualquier asignatura que te guste o te gustase y siguieras buscando más información y conocimiento fuera de clase... 

Todo depende del grado de interés y del grado de estudio que queramos

----------


## b12jose

¿Cuando estudiabas física en el instituto anotabas bien en el libro bien en una libreta aparte? Cambia la física por cualquier asignatura que te guste o te gustase y siguieras buscando más información y conocimiento fuera de clase... 

Todo depende del grado de interés y del grado de estudio que queramos

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo nunca apunto nada, aunque seguramente sea un error. Es mas probable encontrar mis notas en libros de juegos para separar cositas.
Ahí cada uno es un mundo y la teoria es mejor entenderla y disfrutarla que volverse loco con las palabras y pensamientos de un señor X.

----------


## Tereso

En mi humilde pero SIEMPRE CORRECTA opinión, jajaja, diré lo siguiente: Los libros de teoría son como aquella peli que te gusta, te la aprendes de memoria, la piensas, le das vueltas, piensas en "Y si esto... si lo otro..." y KABOOOOOOOM, se te queda en la mente... Nunca he tomado notas de una peli y me gustan mucho  :Wink1: 

Pero bueno, eran simplemente mis dos céntimos.

Saludos a todos  :Smile1:

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

> (aunque se agradecen los comentarios de todo el mundo por supuesto) !


¡Entonces puedo hablar!

Y no solo de teoría, sino todo. Si no una libreta/cuaderno/pared, anotar en el propio libro (que para algo es tuyo y, si lo prestas, el que lo lee puede enriquecerse el doble con otra visión).

S. Alexander

----------


## ign

Siempre utilizo un cuaderno. En él anoto el libro y la página donde está la técnica, juego, etc. y las observaciones que creo oportunas. Posteriormente desarrollo ahí la charla, modificaciones y todo lo que haga falta. Me veo incapaz de escribir en un libro, je je je.

----------

